# Let's see the rare stuff in your Music Collection



## Jeff Flowerday

*What's everyone else have?*

I recently got the first 2 Quiet Riot albums on CD. Besides his Ozzy stuff this is pretty much all there is for Randy Rhoades recorded on guitar.

*Quiet Riot I*


Click to Enlarge

*Quiet Riot II*


Click to Enlarge


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Australian only releases of AC/DC's

*Dirty Deed Done Dirt Cheap on Vinyl*


Click to Enlarge 

*High Voltage on Vinyl*


Click to Enlarge 

Interesting note on the High Voltage album, there's a song called *"Love Song"* on it. It's actually a love song and it has *keyboards* on it.

kksjur


----------



## NB_Terry

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Interesting note on the High Voltage album, there's a song called *"Love Song"* on it. It's actually a love song and it has *keyboards* on it.
> 
> kksjur


I couldn't resist looking this song up;


[youtube=object]czfZ4GNk5e0[/youtube]


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Paul said:


> Suspended Animation by The Monks:


*No friggen way!* Now I have to track this down, I've got Bad Habits already.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Ok here's another one I have, though this is 3 LP bootleg.

*The Abdabs (Live At Oakland Coliseum)*


Click to Enlarge 

Now everyone is thinking who is "The ABDABS"?


----------



## devnulljp

AFAIK, I still have this (although I haven't seen it in 20+ years):


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

One more on vinyl that I have:

*Rolling Stones' first album UK release*


Click to Enlarge


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

The monks disc is recently available on CD, and has been ordered.

http://www.amazon.ca/Suspended-Animation-Monks/dp/B001JILSAS


----------



## puckhead

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Interesting note on the High Voltage album, there's a song called *"Love Song"* on it. It's actually a love song and it has *keyboards* on it.


That's a great song.
When I was in Paris many, many moons ago, I picked up the European version of Let There Be Rock, which included the song "Crabsody in Blue". That tune had been taken off of the North American versions for some reason.

I also have/had a cassete of "The Glove", which was Robert Smith's of the Cure and some of the Banshees, in about 1982.

My pride and joy CD, which I picked up in the delete bin of London Drugs, is "Elvis' Dad Sings Elvis". It is Elvis Costello's dad, Ross McManus, singing Elvis Presley covers. It's a great disk to throw on at a party.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Another bootleg I have. Anyone at the show in 1982?

*Van Halen Assaults Montreal*


Click to Enlarge


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

NB_Terry said:


> I couldn't resist looking this song up;
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=czfZ4GNk5e0


R.I.P. (Rock in Peace) is the song on the Dirty Deeds Austrialian LP that we don't have on Dirty Deeds here in North America.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeFqBBzqqiU

[youtube=object]GeFqBBzqqiU[/youtube]


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

puckhead said:


> That's a great song.
> When I was in Paris many, many moons ago, I picked up the European version of Let There Be Rock, which included the song "Crabsody in Blue". That tune had been taken off of the North American versions for some reason.


And here it is:


[youtube=object]ALfYEIGWlZQ[/youtube]

Looks like this is the only one I'm missing, I'll have to track it down.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Forgot I had this one on CD actually:

*AC/DC T.N.T.*


Click to Enlarge 


Unique song on this one is a cover of Chuck Berry's School Days. Sounds familiar in the beginning doesn't it?


[youtube=object]QFLS0mQCB4o[/youtube]


----------



## devnulljp

puckhead said:


> That's a great song.
> When I was in Paris many, many moons ago, I picked up the European version of Let There Be Rock, which included the song "Crabsody in Blue". That tune had been taken off of the North American versions for some reason.


Because N. America was colonized by the puritans, while Australia was colonized by Scots, Irish and Geordie sheep stealers so they're less uptight about _Pthirius pubis_ maybe? 

I also have this ultra-rarity in my collection somewhere: 
First single by Girl, with Phil Collen of Def Leppard and Phil Louis of LA Guns, clear vinyl (fake picture disc) with the same song on both sides.








They go on ebay for as high as $3.99 kqoct


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

devnulljp said:


> They go on ebay for as high as $3.99 kqoct


Not for long, I'm heading to bid them up right now! :smile:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Ok my last boot leg:

*Dream Theater Touring to Theater*


Click to Enlarge


----------



## mhammer

I think my vinyl rare birds are all singles. I've got a bunch of older blues singles from John Lee Hooker, Otis Rush, Buddy Guy, Bobby Blue Bland, and BB King. I've also got a single from The Sparrow, before they became Steppenwolf, and a single from former Ottawa/Montreal DJ Dean Hagopian, and my pride and joy "Walter Wart, the Freaky Frog" b/w "It's Warts Up Front That Counts" by the Thorndike Pickledish Choir.

At the album level, my oddballs are an album form the Nihilist Spasm Band out of London, ON, and a couple of albums from Montreal's legendary L'Infonie.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Another bootleg I have in the collection.

*Led Zeppelin Live On Blue Berry Hill*



Click to Enlarge 


The lack of responses to this thread worries me. Seems everyone is downloading lossy crap from iTunes instead of collecting CDs or Vinyl and such. It's a real shame.


----------



## 4321

Jeff Flowerday said:


> *No friggen way!* Now I have to track this down, I've got Bad Habits already.


Yeah, Me Too !! Luv'd "Bad Habits"


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Mr. Rock & Roll said:


> Yeah, Me Too !! Luv'd "Bad Habits"


Well it's been released on CD.

http://www.amazon.ca/Suspended-Anima.../dp/B001JILSAS


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Another bootleg added today.


Click to Enlarge


----------



## Kenmac

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Another bootleg added today.


Cool, the Cars are one of my all time favourite bands. What's the sound quality like on this one Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Kenmac said:


> Cool, the Cars are one of my all favourite bands. What's the sound quality like on this one Jeff?


It's someone holding up a recorder so as good as to be expected. :smile:


----------



## sysexguy

Sometimes you never even know how rare something is...I told Peter from Diezel amps he absolutely needs to get Brent Mason "Hot Wired" and we then checked amazon ........links to ebay auctions where they go for $175...so I guess that qualifies as something rare and desirable in my collection.

What else.....German import "Spooky Tooth" with I'm Alive and "the Mirror", Shawn Lane "Powers of Ten", Rush "Hemispheres" on picture disc, all the 70's double lives (besides the obvious ones Frampton/Kiss/Rush): Eagles, Dave Mason, Derek and the Dominoes, Thin Lizzy Live Life, Kansas kksjur etc. etc.

Andy


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I'm trying to find "Hot Wired" as well. Not sure how I'm going to pull it off.

Some more rare stuff I'm trying to hunt down.

Double Live Gonzo
Snaz


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

*The Kinks 20th Anniversary Set (3 LP)*


Click to Enlarge


Click to Enlarge


Click to Enlarge


----------



## Guest

Just off the top of my head;
Aerosmith - Look Homeward Angel (bootleg)
Alice Cooper - School's Out (desk and paper panties), Muscle of Love (box)
Billion Dollar Babies (billion dollar bill)
Cheech and Chong - Big Bamboo, with rolling paper
FZ - Shut up 'n play your guitar (3 LP box set which was mail order only)
Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick, with newspaper
Rainbow - Guitar Vanguard (bootleg)
Uriah Heep - Magician's Birthday (side 2 label on both sides)
also have a pair of drumsticks from Lee Kerslake and a pick from Mick Box
Coloured Vinyl - Foghat - Stone Blue (blue), Moody Blues - Octave (blue)
Rush - Hemispheres (red)
Anyone remember Frank Soda and the Imps? 2 albums.


----------



## torndownunit

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Another bootleg I have in the collection.
> 
> *Led Zeppelin Live On Blue Berry Hill*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to Enlarge
> 
> 
> The lack of responses to this thread worries me. Seems everyone is downloading lossy crap from iTunes instead of collecting CDs or Vinyl and such. It's a real shame.


I have that one on blue coloured vinyl.

I have quite a few cool records actually, but they are in storage so I can't photograph them.

I had a real heartbreaker of an experience about 7 years ago. I spend every summer garage saleing looking for records from the time I was 20, till I was about 25. I had a collection of about 600 records. We had a house fire and I lost them all except about 30 of my rarer ones that were stored somewhere else. After that I just never had the heart to start collecting again. I put so much work into that collection, and I was just too tough to start all over again.


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> Anyone remember Frank Soda and the Imps?


Saw them numerous times - they backed Thor as well didn't they?

As for rare, great albums, my numbered direct-to-disc Rough Trade Live album comes immediately to mind - just exquisite. 

However, in many cases, "rare" can be confused with "less-than-popular" and that might include my Bloodrock collection, my Thundermug duo, my Seadog, Fludd, The Hunt stuff, the pre-Love-it-to-Death Alice Cooper crap I bought in England in 73', my James Gang with Dominic Troiano ...


----------



## Michelle

How about this one:









That's the back side of Black Oak Arkansas' "Raunch & Roll Live", it's VERY RARE because it's on QuadraDisc, kksjur And that's Jim Dandy BTW, the guy that Roth stole his shtick from. 

Lemme see what else I got..........


----------



## Michelle

One from the Nardem Tapes:









Have a few Jimi bootlegs and lots of obscure recordings


----------



## Michelle

Like Mountain?










Scanner cuts it off obviously. This is "Flowers of Evil" 'B' side is live with a 25min "Dream Sequence" I also have Mountain's "Nantucket Sleighride" in both orig LP and CD, both pretty hard to find.


----------



## Michelle

One more and I gotta go....

This is my most prized and valuable item, extremely rare:










Can you guess what popular song is on this?

YES! PLAY THAT FUNKY MUSIC! sdsre


----------



## Rugburn

I'm feelimg younger by the post. LOL My buddy has a crazy vinyl collection with all kinds of wierdo albums. Cool stuff

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Guest

allthumbs56 said:


> Saw them numerous times - they backed Thor as well didn't they?
> 
> As for rare, great albums, my numbered direct-to-disc Rough Trade Live album comes immediately to mind - just exquisite.
> 
> However, in many cases, "rare" can be confused with "less-than-popular" and that might include my Bloodrock collection, my Thundermug duo, my Seadog, Fludd, The Hunt stuff, the pre-Love-it-to-Death Alice Cooper crap I bought in England in 73', my James Gang with Dominic Troiano ...


Yup.. they backed Thor..'73. First time I saw Frank Soda,
they opened for Mountain at the Concert Hall in T.O. 
Bloodrock, Thundermug..haven't heard those names in a long time.
When I was 7-8 ish, I used to walk past the purple 'Fludd' bus on 
the way to school. Had the opportunity to talk to Greg Godovitz
about his 'Fludd' days. Cooper's early stuff (Freak Out, Pretties For You,
Easy Action) weren't too well received, but I like them. 
Ahh..the old days..


----------



## Mooh

Thundermug, Crowbar, Fludd, Mahogany Rush, Lighthouse, Prism, Nash The Slash (one of my favourites!)...Geez you guys make me feel old...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Here are a few of my weirder/rarer ones:










When Charlie was 16, terrible computerized rhythm section. Painful now...










Feel the power of LARD! LOL Jello Biafra an AL Jorgenson - a classic










All of the early Wailers studio tapes. Marley and Tosh in their youth. Amazing Motown influence there!


Matt


----------



## Rugburn

"POWER OF LARD"!!! If memory serves Jello Biafra and The Ministry. mrmatt1972, man, you know stuff about things. That's kinda a classic with a couple of old buddies of mine. Forgot to mention you should post a shot of the back? or in-sleeve? with the hairy foot going into the shiny high-heeled shoe. LOL Shawn

:banana: :rockon2: :banana:


----------



## allthumbs56

Mooh said:


> Thundermug, Crowbar, Fludd, Mahogany Rush, Lighthouse, Prism, Nash The Slash (one of my favourites!)...Geez you guys make me feel old...
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Just remember tha you're only as old as you feel ...... oops - sorry - that doesn't help kqoct


----------



## Guest

allthumbs56 said:


> Just remember tha you're only as old as you feel ...... oops - sorry - that doesn't help kqoct


This may.
Jethro Tull's - Too Old to Rock ‘n’ Roll: Too Young to Die!


----------



## Phatchrisrules

My rarities include: An original Flipper (a band) "Album: Generic Flipper" with lyric sheet and mail list.


I have like 5 some odd records but that is the only rare one I think. I have all of my Dad's original Beatles Albums but I don't think those are that rare.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Found this on CD yesterday. Out of the blue, I didn't even think it was available.



Click to Enlarge

Which one is actually David in the picture?


----------



## Starbuck

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Found this on CD yesterday. Out of the blue, I didn't even think it was available.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to Enlarge
> 
> Which one is actually David in the picture?


Very Cool! The one with the glasses? Damn they look about 12!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

I,m guessing middle left........one of these day's I'l have to find my masterlist of vinyl and have a look see........McKenna Mendelson Mainline -Stink" rare???


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

One hit wonders inspired me to post this one. This CD is only available via private amazon sellers.


Click to Enlarge


----------



## Mooh

I know there's a *Wheezing Dogs* 45 somewhere in the dungeon. Anyone from Stratford and area remember them?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Well I think this finalizes the AC/DC for me.

Australian version in the house.


Click to Enlarge


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

These are some recordings that Jimi did with Lonnie Youngblood.


Click to Enlarge

This is some pretty cool stuff. Jimi is pretty clean through most of it, it's blues based but some does have a Jazzy vibe.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Jimi did guitar work with Little Richard before he got famous. Little Richard had little problem exploiting Jimi's death by releasing this album with that work shortly after Jimi passed.


Click to Enlarge

It's pretty tough if not impossible to tell when Jimi is playing, there are other guitarists on these recordings.


----------



## Guest

I have a taped copy of 'In the Beginning". The Isley Brothers 
with a young 22 yr old Jimi playing with them.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I'm stocked I just landed me a copy of:


Drum Roll











*Brent Mason - Hot Wired*


----------



## prodigal_son

Will post pics later. These are al LP vinyl:

Sony Promo Only copy of "Dirt" by Alice In Chains
"Jump In The Fire" By Metallica on Megaforce label
Dream Theater "Images and Words"
Megadeth "Rust In Peace"

Tonnes more.


----------



## puckhead

Mr. Rock & Roll said:


> Yeah, Me Too !! Luv'd "Bad Habits"


I'm trying to get my band to do a cover of "Nice Legs, Shame About Her Face"


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Try & top these 2.............Noel Coward.........Marlene Dietrich...........they are both recently acquired 78's...........easily from the 40's...........both are actors.....Noel, very British & Marlena was a sexy blonde with the husky voice Humphy Bogart era..........hoping for a few bucks at auction one of these days...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Thought you guys might get a kick out of this cover:


Click to Enlarge


----------



## allthumbs56

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Thought you guys might get a kick out of this cover:
> 
> 
> Click to Enlarge


Geez I need to get my eyes checked. I thought that was a nice looking girl until I enlarged and saw the chest hair and the smaller print.kqoct

(and there's nothing Freudian about using the word "enlarged" here either)


----------



## Sneaky

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Thought you guys might get a kick out of this cover:
> 
> 
> Click to Enlarge


LOL... I saw "John Cougar and The Zone" at the El Mocambo in the 70's... he wasn't quite that young... but pretty close.

Pete


----------



## mhammer

You know, if you ignore the "John" in small print inside the letter "O", it looks like it could be the cover of a magazine aimed at a "certain type of woman", doesn't it?


----------



## david henman

...one word: zucchero!!!

-dh


----------



## Rick31797

I have The Traveling Wilburys vol 1,3 and 2 , 4 1/2 CD set These where sold only in Russia.. suppose to be rare, not sure if they are.
Rick


----------



## guitarsmark

I have the GNR Patience single on 45, and I have the live & let die EP on 12" with the Shadow of your Love on the B-side.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## ne1roc

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Australian only releases of AC/DC's
> 
> *Dirty Deed Done Dirt Cheap on Vinyl*
> 
> 
> Click to Enlarge
> 
> *High Voltage on Vinyl*
> 
> 
> Click to Enlarge
> 
> Interesting note on the High Voltage album, there's a song called *"Love Song"* on it. It's actually a love song and it has *keyboards* on it.
> 
> kksjur





Jeff Flowerday said:


> Forgot I had this one on CD actually:
> 
> *AC/DC T.N.T.*
> 
> 
> Click to Enlarge
> 
> 
> Unique song on this one is a cover of Chuck Berry's School Days. Sounds familiar in the beginning doesn't it?


I've got these on vinyl, and possibly a couple others. I was huge AC/DC fan before I discovered Van Halen.

I don't have any official CD but I've also got the Van Halen Demos when Gene Simmons took them to the studio.


----------



## Steadfastly

Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All

[YOUTUBE]QjsjZWlRVvo&feature=PlayList&p=34C797A7AFCECE0E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest

triumph debut
signed by Rick. he also signed 'rock and roll machine'
for me as well (limited platinum edition).


----------



## Ont5150

For you canadians out there, i have this album on vinyl by a Toronto group called Zon they were pretty good, more like a styx type band, only made two albums but they weren't bad.


----------



## whywhyzed

got Rik Emmett to sign a couple of sealed 8 tracks I snagged on eBay years ago


----------



## mirobluz

i've got a CCR lp recorded at Royal Albert Hall,but turns out it wasn't so they did a recall ....but I had already bought my copy and yes I opened and played it..also have rare45 by Joe Ely about a guy stealing a BUd beer truck


----------

